# MaraX starter kit (and beyond)



## Willem

Hi Everyone

I am absolutely loving my MaraX and I think it's a great investment for anyone looking to buy their first proper espresso machine. This forum has been invaluable in learning more about the machine and what to look for when choosing one. To give a little something back I thought I would summarise some of the content from the 64 pages of the main MaraX thread (and info from elsewhere) to help other first-time buyers considering the MaraX.

*Before you buy*



Read the review by @DavecUK



Read the review by another_jim



Watch the internals video by @DavecUK



Watch the Lelit promo video



Read the user manual



Read the advanced tech manual

*Essential gear*



The MaraX (don't forget to register it with Lelit Care)



A grinder - I would recommend the Eureka Mignon Specialita or otherwise splash out on the Niche Zero



Milk pitcher (350ml if you're still learning how to steam)



Scale



Felt stickers are essential if the machine is under a counter (@Stanic protip: only put felt on the feet at the back, that way the machine is still sturdy at the front when locking in the portafilter)



Knock box (although our food caddy also works pretty well)



Microfibre towel(s)



Smart plug that allows you to programme when the machine switches on/off and switch it on remotely

*Upgrades*



VST 18g basket; ridgeless or ridged (the latter if you're worried about knocking it out of the portafilter)



IMS integrated mesh shower screen



Cafelat 8.5mm gasket (the stock gasket is 8.5mm)



Bottomless portafilter



Lelit wood accent kit

*Maintenance*



Puly caff



Adjustable Wrench



Lubricant



E61 lubrication guide



E61 grouphead maintenance



E61 understanding the group mushroom



How to descale video



How to drain the boiler video

*Mods*



Data visualisation 1



Data visualisation 2

*Credits*



@DavecUK



@Doram



@Stanic



@MediumRoastSteam



@calin



@Northern_Monkey



@Burnzy



@Bicky



@eduk

Suggestions/corrections/additions welcome.

Cheers

W.


----------



## skylark

👍


----------



## eduk

Really useful, thanks.

I ordered a pack of brown microfibre cloths; use one a day then chuck it in the wash.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07ZJYDVGB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Willem

eduk said:


> Really useful, thanks.
> 
> I ordered a pack of brown microfibre cloths; use one a day then chuck it in the wash.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07ZJYDVGB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Thanks, that's a good idea! I see I can't edit the post anymore unfortunately 🤦‍♂️


----------



## eduk

Willem said:


> Thanks, that's a good idea! I see I can't edit the post anymore unfortunately 🤦‍♂️


 Three dots, top right of your post, should enable you to edit?


----------



## Bicky

I've had mine for over 4 months now and I'm still loving it, it's a great machine and I really enjoy using it.

One thing I bought recently was a smart plug. It's not something that I need every day, but there were occasions where I was out and, coming home, I wish I'd been able to switch the machine on in advance so it was ready for me getting in. Not a problem anymore! Maybe not essential kit, but could be handy for some given the fairly long heat up time.


----------



## Willem

eduk said:


> Three dots, top right of your post, should enable you to edit?


 For some reason it wasn't allowing me to do it earlier, but works now. I've added in your link, thx!



Bicky said:


> I've had mine for over 4 months now and I'm still loving it, it's a great machine and I really enjoy using it.
> 
> One thing I bought recently was a smart plug. It's not something that I need every day, but there were occasions where I was out and, coming home, I wish I'd been able to switch the machine on in advance so it was ready for me getting in. Not a problem anymore! Maybe not essential kit, but could be handy for some given the fairly long heat up time.


 I have one too! Wasn't sure whether to put it under Essential or Upgrades and then forgot altogether. Have now added it under Essentials, thx!


----------



## Doram

Willem said:


> Lubricant


 Many seem to be buying Molykote, which is £17 and upwards delivered in the UK, but I got the same quantity of food grade Silicone Greasen (FilterLogic CFL651 100g) for £7.99 delivered, and it seems just fine for lubricating the cam. Has 5* ratings on amazon too.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/FilterLogic-CFL651-Silicone-Lubricant-Grease/dp/B081B4XK8T/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=FilterLogic+CFL651+100&qid=1601408806&quartzVehicle=95-1833&replacementKeywords=filterlogic+cfl651&sr=8-1

I got mine on eBay:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FilterLogic-CFL651-100g-Silicone-Grease-for-Gaskets-O-rings-Bearings-Food-Grade/153720910635?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## steffanjtaylor

The monitoring (that you have in the 'mods' section) requires this cable (or equivalent):

- https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N4X3BJB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Mara X is also delivered with a small packet of Puly Milk Plus to clean the steam wand, as it is manufacturer suggested, it may be useful to have it under the maintenance section:

- https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0044UCT42/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Alex89

Thanks for this. I've gone from looking to buy a Gaggia Classic to taking on @Stanic's advice and realising id want to upgrade far sooner and I'm going to jump ahead with the Mara X.

The 64 page main thread was quite difficult to see all of the info people posted and this is a great summary.


----------



## Stanic

upgrades: flow control kit (Lelit/ECM/Profitec/Coffee Sensor)


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Stanic - I was thinking that as well, the Lelit Bianca one has the best chance of working with it and seems like the right choice for a sticky.

There is a chance the tolerances won't play nice for the ECM/Profitec ones though which is worth bearing in mind, BB confirmed other people had problems across brands.

What about the Brutus single hole steam tip?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/single-hole-steam-tip-for-expobar-insulated-steam-wand.html


----------



## Katfud

@Willem Thanks that's really helpful.

After reading though the site, I think I've concluded the MaraX will by my first machine.

Are you still satisfied a few months on, and were there are close runners who were pipped at the post?


----------



## Willem

Doram said:


> Many seem to be buying Molykote, which is £17 and upwards delivered in the UK, but I got the same quantity of food grade Silicone Greasen (FilterLogic CFL651 100g) for £7.99 delivered, and it seems just fine for lubricating the cam. Has 5* ratings on amazon too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/FilterLogic-CFL651-Silicone-Lubricant-Grease/dp/B081B4XK8T/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=FilterLogic+CFL651+100&qid=1601408806&quartzVehicle=95-1833&replacementKeywords=filterlogic+cfl651&sr=8-1
> 
> I got mine on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FilterLogic-CFL651-100g-Silicone-Grease-for-Gaskets-O-rings-Bearings-Food-Grade/153720910635?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


 That's great to know, thx. I know nothing about food-grade lubricants so just went with the Molykote. Will add this as an alternative.



steffanjtaylor said:


> The monitoring (that you have in the 'mods' section) requires this cable (or equivalent):
> 
> - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N4X3BJB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The Mara X is also delivered with a small packet of Puly Milk Plus to clean the steam wand, as it is manufacturer suggested, it may be useful to have it under the maintenance section:
> 
> - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0044UCT42/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 Good spot on both accounts, thx! Will add to the list.



Stanic said:


> upgrades: flow control kit (Lelit/ECM/Profitec/Coffee Sensor)


 I haven't ventured into the whole flow control thing, which is why I left it out. Will add in a reference though as it's something a lot of people are probably considering.



Northern_Monkey said:


> @Stanic - I was thinking that as well, the Lelit Bianca one has the best chance of working with it and seems like the right choice for a sticky.
> 
> There is a chance the tolerances won't play nice for the ECM/Profitec ones though which is worth bearing in mind, BB confirmed other people had problems across brands.
> 
> What about the Brutus single hole steam tip?
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/single-hole-steam-tip-for-expobar-insulated-steam-wand.html


 Thx, will add to the list. I am a novice when it comes to steaming so didn't venture into airing an opinion on steam tips 😄


----------



## Willem

Katfud said:


> @Willem Thanks that's really helpful.
> 
> After reading though the site, I think I've concluded the MaraX will by my first machine.
> 
> Are you still satisfied a few months on, and were there are close runners who were pipped at the post?


 Well, I am actually just a couple of weeks in, not months 🙂

Here are the machines that piqued my interest while I was doing my research (I was coming into the world of espresso machines pretty cold, having been making Aeropress and stove-top for the last 10 years):



Sage Bambino Plus


Gaggia Classic Pro


Rancilio Silvia


Profitec Pro 300


Profitec Pro 500


Lelit MaraX


Rocket Mozzafiato Type V


I was initially drawn to the top machines with the nicer/newer tech, but over time I refined my key criteria as follows:



Footprint: our current kitchen is tiny so I needed something that didn't take a lot of space (Disqualified: Profitec Pro 500, Rocket MF)


Convenience: I needed something my wife could use without fuss if I wasn't around. For me that meant temperature surfing was out and DBs or H/X with PID were in. Consequently, the fact that the MaraX doesn't need cooling flushes was very attractive. (Disqualified: Gaggia, Rancilio)


Quality: I've always been someone who would rather pay more for a quality product that will last a long time or even a lifetime (Disqualified: Sage)


Cost, upgrades & looks: The MaraX is at a really attractive price point (sub £1k) and upgrades are easy to source given it has the E61 grouphead. It's also a really good looking machine, especially with the wood accents added (Disqualified: Profitec Pro 300)


Hope that helps!


----------



## njlhyde

Willem said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am absolutely loving my MaraX and I think it's a great investment for anyone looking to buy their first proper espresso machine. This forum has been invaluable in learning more about the machine and what to look for when choosing one. To give a little something back I thought I would summarise some of the content from the 64 pages of the main MaraX thread (and info from elsewhere) to help other first-time buyers considering the MaraX.



👍


----------



## Willem

Can't seem to edit the original post any more, for whatever reason...


----------



## eduk

Willem said:


> Can't seem to edit the original post any more, for whatever reason...


 I hope you can, as it's so helpful having everything at the top of the first page!

One thing I found extremely useful is the disabling of the standby 'feature'; it's covered in DaveC's review (1st link at the top, at the bottom of the linked page).


----------



## Willem

eduk said:


> I hope you can, as it's so helpful having everything at the top of the first page!
> 
> One thing I found extremely useful is the disabling of the standby 'feature'; it's covered in DaveC's review (1st link at the top, at the bottom of the linked page).


 Yeah, that was my whole idea with the post. Dunno why it no longer lets me do an edit.

Good tip on the standby; if I can I will reference it where I linked to the smart plug.


----------



## Mannion

Just registered to say thank you for your efforts on making this thread. I like you and so many others before me find myself deep in the rabbit hole of debating which espresso machine to start with first (I am coming from chemex/french press) and this forum has been invaluable thanks to posts like this.


----------



## rusalexro

here's another mod might worth adding: https://github.com/alexrus/marax_timer


----------



## benoit3000

Thank you @Willem for summarising a lot of the MaraX key points in one place, mega helpful - must have taken you ages.

I'm currently debating the MaraX over the Sage Dual Boiler (for budget of c.£1k) - the Sage seems to have more features to play around with but, according to many on the forum, reliability issues. Whereas the Mara seems to have fewer features but better built, ability to mod with E61, plus killer looks.

Really torn - any further thoughts from your buying decision making process? (I note the SDB didn't make your shortlist above).

The other thought I had was... and not that I want to stretch to 1800 for the Bianca... but if I go for the MaraX now... will I wish I'd gone for the Bianca in 2-3 years' time because of the more adjustable features it offers? How long do you see the Mara fulfilling your needs? (My main reason for upgrading my Sage Duo Temp Pro is to go from 'good' coffee to 'great' coffee at home, plus start getting into playing around with different variables... wonder whether the Mara will give me enough on this latter point?).

Any thoughts/insights much appreciated


----------



## Doram

benoit3000 said:


> I'm currently debating the MaraX over the Sage Dual Boiler (for budget of c.£1k) - the Sage seems to have more features to play around with but, according to many on the forum, reliability issues. Whereas the Mara seems to have fewer features but better built, ability to mod with E61, plus killer looks.
> 
> Really torn - any further thoughts from your buying decision making process? (I note the SDB didn't make your shortlist above).
> 
> The other thought I had was... and not that I want to stretch to 1800 for the Bianca... but if I go for the MaraX now... will I wish I'd gone for the Bianca in 2-3 years' time because of the more adjustable features it offers? How long do you see the Mara fulfilling your needs? (My main reason for upgrading my Sage Duo Temp Pro is to go from 'good' coffee to 'great' coffee at home, plus start getting into playing around with different variables... wonder whether the Mara will give me enough on this latter point?).
> 
> Any thoughts/insights much appreciated


 It really depends on what you want from the machine (or will want in the future). A dual boiler could give you 1) Even more accurate temperature control (on the Mara you get to choose between 3 settings, each with a 2C degree band. So if you want more control than that you will get it with a double boiler); 2) Ability to pull more back to back shots without worrying that the group will get too hot and need time to cool down.

Bianca would also give you a rotary pump, an option to plumb in and a flow control paddle (the flow control kit can be added later to the Mara X).

There are other options as well for dual boiler, like the ACS Minima, which is a compact and not as expensive as a Bianca.
@DavecUK review: https;//coffeeequipmentreveiws,wordpress.com/2019/03/06/acs-minima-final-production-machine/
From @BlackCatCoffee (currently out of stock): https://www.blackcatcoffee,co,uk/products/acs-minima

If you want to future proof your purchase, you have to guess what you will want in the future. The Mara X is currently very popular, so if it stays this way might hold it's value well (perhaps better than the sage?) in case you decide to upgrade down the road?


----------



## benoit3000

Thanks @Doram - all good points. The way you've outlined those considerations will definitely help me think through what I really need/want


----------



## nofixedagenda

eduk said:


> Really useful, thanks.
> 
> I ordered a pack of brown microfibre cloths; use one a day then chuck it in the wash.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07ZJYDVGB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 That's awful! And Amazon seriously?? People have no shame. Using them is as bad as tax evasion.


----------



## eduk

nofixedagenda said:


> That's awful! And Amazon seriously?? People have no shame. Using them is as bad as tax evasion.


 That's really useful, thanks!


----------



## AlanSky

Thank you so much for this thread folks. It has helped me order my first setup, very much appreciated


----------



## Willem

benoit3000 said:


> Thank you @Willem for summarising a lot of the MaraX key points in one place, mega helpful - must have taken you ages.
> 
> I'm currently debating the MaraX over the Sage Dual Boiler (for budget of c.£1k) - the Sage seems to have more features to play around with but, according to many on the forum, reliability issues. Whereas the Mara seems to have fewer features but better built, ability to mod with E61, plus killer looks.
> 
> Really torn - any further thoughts from your buying decision making process? (I note the SDB didn't make your shortlist above).
> 
> The other thought I had was... and not that I want to stretch to 1800 for the Bianca... but if I go for the MaraX now... will I wish I'd gone for the Bianca in 2-3 years' time because of the more adjustable features it offers? How long do you see the Mara fulfilling your needs? (My main reason for upgrading my Sage Duo Temp Pro is to go from 'good' coffee to 'great' coffee at home, plus start getting into playing around with different variables... wonder whether the Mara will give me enough on this latter point?).
> 
> Any thoughts/insights much appreciated


 @benoit3000 no probs at all! was quite cathartic to summarise months of research into one post  apologies for my belated reply as well; have you bought something in the meantime?

To be honest, I guess when I think Sage I think appliance, and that it will need replacing in two years. I say this without having done any real research into the DB, so it might be completely unwarranted. But I guess my thinking was I wanted something from a "proper" espresso machine brand.

Now that I've owned the MaraX for a few months I can say that my gear acquisition syndrome (GAS) has been satisfied and I've been using it stock-standard without any upgrades. Truth be told, my wife and I only drink milk drinks, so the nuances of whether, for example, my espresso was brewed at 1 degree over the desired temperature is probably lost on me. So I'd like to think the Mara will still last me a very long time...or until GAS strikes again!


----------



## benoit3000

Willem said:


> @benoit3000 no probs at all! was quite cathartic to summarise months of research into one post  apologies for my belated reply as well; have you bought something in the meantime?
> 
> To be honest, I guess when I think Sage I think appliance, and that it will need replacing in two years. I say this without having done any real research into the DB, so it might be completely unwarranted. But I guess my thinking was I wanted something from a "proper" espresso machine brand.
> 
> Now that I've owned the MaraX for a few months I can say that my gear acquisition syndrome (GAS) has been satisfied and I've been using it stock-standard without any upgrades. Truth be told, my wife and I only drink milk drinks, so the nuances of whether, for example, my espresso was brewed at 1 degree over the desired temperature is probably lost on me. So I'd like to think the Mara will still last me a very long time...or until GAS strikes again!


 Thanks for the reply @Willem Glad you're loving the Mara

Still not bought anything actually - I've had serious 'scope creep' issues with my search ... now torn between a Bianca and an ECM Sync! Haha. Decided I want a DB machine and a 'future proof' purchase that'll last me many years, plus give me flexibility to play around with some variables in future (eg flow control in the case of the Bianca and a modified Sync with FC add on).

Prefer the aesthetics of the Bianca and the fact it appears to be designed around flow control experience. But a number of reviews making me question the Bianca based on lower build quality vs the ECM. It's a shame the ECM doesn't have flow control more integrated into its design.

I imagine both machines will be awesome (coming from my Sage) but trying to figure out if the extra few £000s are worth it for the Sync...

the decision continues... 😃


----------



## Dallah

Is there a build quality gap between Lelit and ECM?

For instance the Lelit MaraX and Bianca have a stainless steel chassis whereas the ECM have a powder coated mild steel chassis.

Lelit in trying to address the heightened demand for prosumer has been let down by some component suppliers of late? Has this happened to ECM? Not that I have heard of but my understanding is there is a order of magnitude difference in machines being shipped. As there are far more Lelit machines out in the wild, there are going to be more difficult units and more people will be motivated to post when they have a problem than when everything has gone to plan.

Myself as an example, I haven't created a topic to cover my past week of fun playing with my MaraX because I have been too busy playing with my new toy.

However if mine had been duff, I would have had much more time on my hands to write negative reviews calling into question the build quality of Lelit machines.

I would love to hear from someone who has had experience of both brands. There is the stereotype of superior German engineering while Italian means great styling but a care free attitude to engineering and I do think that this might be happening here. Maybe not.


----------



## NiallJ

Hi Guys

Just another thank you from me for this thread (esp. Willem). I believe you have helped many many people with your investment into this post.

As an example, I have not bought yet but I will be coming from a Flair (which I have really enjoyed), so some of the items perceived as obvious to some may not be to me!

I'm very excited about this next step and it is great to hear so many people so pleased with the MaraX.

Thanks again!


----------



## AlanSky

@NiallJ I will have a maraX for sale soon, just looking for valuation advice (see valuation forum)


----------

